# Acknowledgement of filipino Grandmasters



## Dieter (Aug 14, 2010)

Hi to all,

I'd like to inform you, that during the Gala Night of the 5th FMA Festival, held from the 25th to the 30th of July in Puierto Princesa, Palawan, Philippines,  the following  Masters and Grandmasters received new ranks or recognitions:

My students Hans Karrer and Jorgen Gydesen (31 and 27 years in Modern Arnis) have been promoted to Lakan Pito, 7th Dan, Senior Master 

In a joint declaration and recognition, from GM Samuel Bambit Dulay and ofther filipino Grandmasters and acknowledged by GM Datu Kelly Worden. GM Dan Anderson, GM Datu Bram Frank, Tuhon Ray Dionaldo and myself, GM Datu Dieter Knüttel, I had the honor to present the following rank acknowledgements:

GM Cristino Vasquez: Lakan Sampu, 10. Dan 

GM Jerry Dela Cruz: Lakan Siyam, 9th Dan
GM Rodel Dagooc: Lakan Siyam, 9th Dan
GM Rene Tongson: Lakan Siyam, 9th Dan

Also there during the presentation was Senator Miguel Zubiri, wh also presented the awards.

Unfortunately not there at the Gala were the GMs Jerry Dela Cruz and Rene Tongson, because of cancelled flights that day due to a Philippine Airlines pilot strike. 
I met Gm Rene Tongson a few days later in Manila and he was very happy to have received the acknowledgement.

Here is a short video clip from the presentation.







Greetings

Dieter Knüttel


----------



## MJS (Aug 14, 2010)

Very nice.  Congrats to everyone.


----------



## Guro Harold (Aug 14, 2010)

Excellent!!!


----------



## graywolf (Aug 17, 2010)

Congrats to your two students...Cordially,Howard Vanderbeck


----------

